# epic day in the gulf video-mahi,sailfish



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice! looks like a lot of fun...thanks for the video...you guys are having way too much fun...keep it up!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Epic is right! Good day and great video,Thankxxxx


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great video! and fishes!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet vid!! Hope to get one of those hooked up someday.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

man i cant wait to get some mahi in the yak!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job guys, damn I hate sitting at home with a bite and water like that because my mirage is down. I did pick up the parts from liquid today to convert over. Hopefully I will be out there Tuesday PM and Wed AM.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well said, awesome day. The water looks great too.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Amazing video, thanks for sharing. What a day!


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Great video! Just out of curiosity, how far out were you?


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Ahhh!! Dolphin. So fun. Great video!!!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Badass man. You always seem to crush em.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That is really cool...those mahis put great show. (sometimes even inside a boat..lol) I'm surprised they haven't kicked much after you boat them..I imagine you handle them very well and got them tired..really tired actually before you gaff them and bring m aboard....wow...very well done...congrats on such beautiful fish. Awesome footage as always. Thanks for posting


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

See, you should have gone with us! lol. This is probably one of the best vids I've seen you make. Pretty awesome day out there. Next time you need to get that big Mahi on the end of your line.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice Brandon, yall hooked ur boy up with some big dolphins, looks like good eating!! My damn 3gs wouldnt play the last two of your vids?? it plays the other ones tho, i dont know. thanks for the report man.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

WOW frick'n awesome!!! 
there has to be someone with an extra yak i can use and get out in the gulf??
i was on the okaloosa pier fishing and thinking how cool it would be on a yak. big time jealous


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

AWESOME. I did not see how far y'all were out to hook the Mahi.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

bout 2-3 miles out


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Man that is just toooooo awesome.. great video


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Great video!!!:thumbup: Living in Indiana sucks even more when I see the fish you guys get into. :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Day to remember!*

That was one Hell of a Day! Can't wait to do it all over again.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That is awesome! What were the Mahi eating?


----------



## FLATS BROKE (Aug 7, 2012)

Sick fishing


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

awesome video and fish of a lifetime. did you weigh the mahi? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Blake R. said:


> That is awesome! What were the Mahi eating?


mahi was caught on cigs on a duster rig, no the mahi wasn't weighed


----------

